# bullet drop



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, dumb question...
What would you say, ON AVERAGE, if your 50 cal sabot pushed by 100 gr triple 7 is zeroed in at 100 yards -- where would your bullet hit at 50 yards. And where would it hit at, say, 125 yards. Just on average, I know there are many variables.

I put a new scope on my muzzy and got it zeroed at 100 yards but I forgot to test it at other yardages. I would really appreciate what you guys (and gals) have found out about this.

Hope you are all as excited about Sept 26th as I am! And good luck to all.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

depends on your powder charge and bullet weight, but I would say anywhere from 1" at 50 yards to 2" at 125 yards high.
well within a 5" circle


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> depends on your powder charge and bullet weight, but I would say anywhere from 1" at 50 yards to 2" at 125 yards high.
> well within a 5" circle


Thenks for the info, Sage. 100 gr powder. 250 gr bullet.

Only an inch high at 50 yards, and 2" low at 125? SWEET!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It all depends on the speed of the bullet as well. I am shooting a .40 cal. 200 gr. bullet from a .45 cal. rifle, and I am 4 inches high at 100 yards, and can hit a milk jug full of water at 225 yds. My bullet velocity two feet from the end of the barrel is 1,980 fps. To be sure, go out and shoot at 150 tds. and 50 tds. to make sure YOU KNOW where it is hitting.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> To be sure, go out and shoot at 150 tds. and 50 tds. to make sure YOU KNOW where it is hitting.


Great advise.


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> It all depends on the speed of the bullet as well. I am shooting a .40 cal. 200 gr. bullet from a .45 cal. rifle, and I am 4 inches high at 100 yards, and can hit a milk jug full of water at 225 yds. My bullet velocity two feet from the end of the barrel is 1,980 fps. To be sure, go out and shoot at 150 tds. and 50 tds. to make sure YOU KNOW where it is hitting.


Thanx, Taxi. I guess I'd better get out there again. I sure would hate to miss or even worse, wound, an animal.


----------

